# Spontaneous sex



## Lake8869 (Apr 10, 2020)

my wife and I are very aroused people. Love sex, always horny. I am very experimental. I have a medical glove fetish, role play, dress up, strapon/ pegging etc. My wife knows about all of this. Now she is very plain jane. Maybe some fore play with toys, and sex. Thats all she needs. She has no problem playing some of these fantasy. So our differences isnt the issue. But there is very little passion sometimes. Like when she wants sex, she turns looks at me and say, wanna have sex? That is it thats all. I have bought games to play, and some other items to help initiate sex. If i want it, i will make a move, and what not. Any advice? Help on how to i guess talk to her? Like i get handjobs sometimes but never initiated by her, i always have to ask. I just think there could be a little more spontaneous moments in our sex life.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Some people are not spontaneously passionate or creative. Some are happy to follow their partner's lead in the bedroom when it comes to fun and games, but creativity isn't their strong suit, or maybe it isn't their preference, and are equally happy with vanilla sex. Vanilla could be a welcome break from the kinky games, or she's just used to you taking the creative reins when you want something more.

My wife is a great cook, but her meals lack much creative flair. They taste great and are satisfying, because that's what she gets out of food. When I cook, I enjoy getting creative and putting much more time into the cooking experience and how things look on the plate. The end result is the same when it's in the belly, but she'll tell you that she doesn't have creative ideas pop into her head like I do. I am usually the creative half of the marriage, so creative fun is my department both inside and outside of the bedroom.

If your wife is not spontaneous but responds to your spontaneity, then enjoy being the spontaneous and creative half of your fun. When she initiates, either let her lead in her own way or ask if she has a preference - if she doesn't then offer whatever is on your mind.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I guess our wifes came from the same school of sex...lol


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Any sex at all which is not painful or forced, which both want, is good to very good, as far as I can see. I see sex as a mode of communication between two people and what they communicate is up to them but each gets to be aware that the other is there for them, which is a good thing.


----------

